# Skull Entrance



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

This was the entrance to our haunted house (barn)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That looks great. Do you have any pictures of the build?


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

I may have some I will have to check my daughters camera if I will add to the other post on makeing it ... just learning how to add stuff on this site... newbie lol


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks good! I'd be interested in build pics as well.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

It was not that difficult to build and when i put the details of what we used you will laugh!We are very ******* with our builds we have to go cheap


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN said:


> This was the entrance to our haunted house (barn)


Wow, that is totally cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's very cool! I agree, any pics of the build would be great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with cheap red-neck ways.

I wish you could come to one of our gatherings.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great.


----------

